# [W] Any Epic 40k [H]$/Paypal



## jcoplin (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm looking for *any* Epic 40k armies as I am trying to rebuild all of mine after being away from the game for years. I'm especially interested in larger lots, unpainted figs as everything will likely get stripped, raw sprues, and infantry mounted on the longer thin strips than the squares. Let me know what you have and how much you want for it! I'm in the USA. Thanks!

James R. Coplin


----------

